# I want to make a "Charging Station" - for 3 cell phones



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm tired of cords all over the place and everyone looking for the right end to plug into their phones, so I'm making a charging station to keep things organized. 

So far I have plugged all three into a surge protector and have the three ends (the ends that plug into the phones) strapped together with velcro. Its kinda of tacky looking and I have it behind a stereo speaker to hide the surge protector. When someone wants to charge their phone they grab the velcroed bunch and find their plug and charge away.

I'm trying to figure out what to do to finish my project. Maybe some kind of stand or pad?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

1. tool box or something like it
2. drill holes for cords
3. mark holes with white tape or something
4. put all stuff inside pull cords out their separate marked holes
5. AC plug to wall ,stuff 2 cords
6. close hatch ,hide in corner and forget about it


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

guy2 said:


> 1. tool box or something like it
> 2. drill holes for cords
> 3. mark holes with white tape or something
> 4. put all stuff inside pull cords out their separate marked holes
> ...


I cant get past the image of your #1 comment "Toolbox"....I'm picturing one of those big Craftsman red tool boxes sitting in my kitchen 

Anyways, thanks for the step by step directions guy.:up:


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

forgot ,3 phones

I like to use the big tool boxs because i got 2 power strips and on top of that more plug extensions to hide.

It's neat ,iv got chargers for most of everything i use like GPS ,ipod ,shaver and even rechargeable batteries.

Allot better than a birds nest of wires i used to have.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Would something like this work for you?

http://www.realsimple.com/work-life...best-gadget-charging-stations-00000000018980/


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I was thinking of just using a pretty box with a lid and then I'd put one hole in the back for the cords to run through. So, when it is being used or isn't (for charging), I'd at least have a pretty box to look at.
Maybe a jewelry box, something like that.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

cwwozniak said:


> Would something like this work for you?
> 
> http://www.realsimple.com/work-life...best-gadget-charging-stations-00000000018980/


I've seen all the stations like the one you show and I don't want something open on top, I hate having to dust and keep all that clean. I'd rather have something with a lid that looks cool.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

I am sure one of these will work, just make sure to look at the dimensions.
http://www.nextag.com/wood-storage-box/compare-html
You could also try other search terms.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Who's Me said:


> I am sure one of these will work, just make sure to look at the dimensions.
> http://www.nextag.com/wood-storage-box/compare-html
> You could also try other search terms.


 Wow, most of those boxes are huge! Did I mention this project is regarding CELL phones, that are teeny weeny, and I'll probably only be charging one at a time, so the box I need want should be about 6" x 8".
I'll be going to Target next week and I'll look there for a small box of some kind....I'm sure they'll have just what I need. All I have to do then is drill a hole in the back


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

well I said to look at the dimensions
Try this, http://www.uniqueboxshop.com/


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Who's Me said:


> well I said to _look at the dimensions_
> Try this, http://www.uniqueboxshop.com/


Yes you did say that 

Those are so pretty......I'd feel guillty drilling a hole in them 

However, those are much closer to what I was imagining :up:


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

O forgot again ,you might not want to use wood because of fire hazard

If your looking for a really cool looking metal box ,just go to the liquor store and buy a bottle/silver box of CHIVAS REGAL.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chivas-Regal-Sc...-Vintage?_W0QQitemZ360141303385QQcmdZViewItem

I have no idea why they are selling just the box for 10$ but you get my point
,don't spend more than you have too.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

guy2 said:


> O forgot again ,you might not want to use wood because of fire hazard
> 
> If your looking for a really cool looking metal box ,just go to the liquor store and buy a bottle/silver box of CHIVAS REGAL.
> 
> ...


 Oh that reminded me of a bunch of Coca-Cola metal boxes I have put away since I quit collecting them........I'm sure one will work!!!


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's a ton of ideas: http://images.google.ca/images?hl=e...g+station&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&start=0

This one's kinda neat, for one phone:









I saw another a little while back that was brilliant in its simplicity: a hooked flat plastic tab with a hole cut out about the size of a standard outlet: you hold it over the outlet and plug the adapter in, so it hangs on the adapter's prongs... then just set the phone on it. Slick, but again, only suitable for a single phone.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Soundy said:


> Here's a ton of ideas.


After looking at those pictures, I like the roll top bread box....only I'd like a miniature version:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I built a 15" shelf that fits underneath one of the kitchen cabinets, and I put a baffle half way back to hide the chargers. All you see is about 6" of the cord from the back where all the bricks are plugged in. Since it's under the cabinet, it also doesn't take up any counter space. It's stained to match the cabinets.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> I built a 15" shelf that fits underneath one of the kitchen cabinets, and I put a baffle half way back to hide the chargers. All you see is about 6" of the cord from the back where all the bricks are plugged in. Since it's under the cabinet, it also doesn't take up any counter space. It's stained to match the cabinets.


 Thats a really good idea too. :up: I already have a clock radio attached to the cabinet and a can opener. I can't believe I didn't think of this myself It would be really easy to find some kind of bracket to hang a shelf. I'll bet there's even a shelf something like that on the market with all the brackets and everything needed to hang it included.
I have always had all the charges in a basket on the kitchen counter, but have gotten tired of everyone having to sort through all of the various chargers to find theres. I'm organized in all other areas of my house and now its time for this too! I'm going to town tomorrow to look at a couple of stores to see whats out there, then if I don't find what I want, I'll probably go with using the Coca-Cola tin box. My husband said he could drill a hole in the back of it for me.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

I just saw a commercial for this last night and thought of you,
http://www.powermat.com/
I didn't look into it any but sounds like a good idea.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Who's Me said:


> I just saw a commercial for this last night and thought of you,
> http://www.powermat.com/
> I didn't look into it any but sounds like a good idea.


 That is awesome!!! Looks like something that should be in the future, but its already here!  I'm sure all cordless phones will be recharged that way in the future. The rechargers with cords are such a pain to keep straight, especially if you have 4 phones like us and all different brands so they each need their own charger.


----------

